# Ford 1100 4x4 diesel



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Been thinking I'd like to have a tractor with a bucket. Found a fella thats got a 1979 Ford 1100 4x4 diesel. Everything works and I don't see any glaring defects. He wants $5,200 for it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Just guessing but I think the 1100 is a Mitsubishi painted blue. Nothign wrogn with that but since Ford imported and supported them Fiat bought out Ford's Ag production, sooo check New Holland Dealers to see if parts are still supplied. On a plus side there' may be grey market tractor sources for parts now that weren't here before. Guessign but the price seems fine. http://www.agdealer.com might have some for comparison.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

It sure is small. But, that might be what you really want.  I'm a little more familiar with the 25+ hp tractors in this line...

Ford used & still uses Shibaura engines & other components in their small compact tractor line. They are dependable.

Some parts like front hubs on the 4wd can be too $$$ or difficult to find any more on the older series.

--->Paul


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I had a Ford 1300 from the early 80's, and it was a good tractor...for the most part. It was a 4x4 with a FIL, but no power steering. I had to keep adjusting/tightening the steering to remove the play. It could be used for turning new ground, but you had to put it in the lowest range and lowest gear and engage the 4x4, so it took a loooooooong time. It cranked well in cold weather. As for parts availability, the only time I needed one, it was easy to find. Good luck.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys. After a more thorough going over by a mechanic friend, the Ford had too many problems to justify the price he was asking and he wouldn't budge on it. So I'm still lookin'.


----------

